# Smallest Filters ....?



## el Snappo (Mar 4, 2017)

Help me out here, please, people? I've got four inches of water. I have a Fluval U2, _laid down_ in it. Thus fully submerged. K?

All well and good, till I want to clean the thing. It basically spills its guts _back_ into the once crystal water. Takes twelve hours or more to then suck it back up again. Sort of defeating the object, really.

Had a look. Their Mini is six inches tall. U1's about the same. So, they'd have their heads out of the water by at least two inches. Would that matter?

Is there anything else out there? I'd rather have to empty a filter every day, rather than try and empty one weekly, unleashing hell in the process.


----------



## casuk (Oct 12, 2015)

You could use a canaster filter the intakes are small and the whole filter is under the he tank 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## el Snappo (Mar 4, 2017)

Aaah ..... Yes. Bit of a sore point, actually









Originally, thought I'd gear up for the long haul. Bought him an Eiheim Eco Pro? Bloody thing! Lasted all of two attempts at cleaning it, before plastic cracked, and that's all she wrote! :censor: Loathsome thing, from start to finish. 

That's why I went back to good old Fluval internals. They've never let me down and I'm well accustomed to working with them.


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

I've got a couple of little internal filters of eBay for a fiver or less . Work great as well . I'd guess they are no more than four inches tall . I've also used them lying down in two inches of water when I had an Axolotl and again no issues . Just pulled it out and cleaned the sponge in some of the aquarium water , put it back in and bob's your uncle . 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## el Snappo (Mar 4, 2017)

:gasp: _That_ sounds just the kiddie! Any idea what name I'm looking for, please?


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Load up the eBay page or app and search for Aqua Evo Mini filter or Baby filter or even just 'mini filter' ... Just seen a few and they were £6.99 but I've seen them cheaper ... There is at least one used one in perfect condition ... no bids yet and £2.99 ...

They are just 9cm tall so that's less than 4" for the whole unit .

Can't post a link using my iPad sadly ..


When I search on eBay , I click on the 'refine' option on the left of the page and select UK sellers ....then click on cheapest including P&P then just work your way through all the adverts ... selecting to WATCH any that are under consideration .... then compare all the details / prices / delivery times / feedback scores etcetec when I've searched through for a while ...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk,


----------



## el Snappo (Mar 4, 2017)

Excellent! Thanks! Just get my dinner sorted and I'll be straight onto that :thumb:


----------



## el Snappo (Mar 4, 2017)

Right, okay. Dinner long since scoffed. And much searching of google and soul. (Sly glance at the bank balance too)

I'm 99% sold and decided on This little beauty. It's a name I know. It's the absolute model of what I'd barely hoped existed. I mean, look at it! It's a stump!

Obviously, it _will_ need far more attention than the beast I have in there now. But, as pointed out, above, that should actually lead to far _less_ drama and aggravation.

I won't be buying it through ebay though. That, for me, really does risk a shed load More drama and aggravation.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Is this for the turtle? If so, he won't be in 4" of water for long.

Personally, I'd look at getting the Eheim back up and working. Spare parts (f you've broken something) are available, and it should need minimal maintenance with Alfagrog in there.


----------



## el Snappo (Mar 4, 2017)

Stephen; He's only dinky, yet. Has enough to do, getting his nose out of the shallower end of his water. And, the way I see it? His comfort is my responsibility. If a new, little filter will make him _and_ me happy? I'm obligated to, er ..... suck it up! :yeahright:

Naah. It's only, what, about a score? Considering what I paid, to get him? No problemmo.

Regards that Eheim? It's the main bucket. Little clip of plastic broke away. So, of course, that's the air seal gone and the rest is history. 

I checked. £100.00 filter. They want £25.00 for a plastic bloody bucket?!? No. On principle, they can do one. Vile thing, anyway. Hated it from the start. Probably why I lost it and damaged the thing so soon.


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

el Snappo said:


> Stephen; He's only dinky, yet. Has enough to do, getting his nose out of the shallower end of his water. And, the way I see it? His comfort is my responsibility. If a new, little filter will make him _and_ me happy? I'm obligated to, er ..... suck it up! :yeahright:
> 
> Naah. It's only, what, about a score? Considering what I paid, to get him? No problemmo.
> 
> ...




I know you don't rate eBay ( I love the place ) but may be worth looking on there for the parts ??


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## el Snappo (Mar 4, 2017)

Mmm. I really don't want to get drawn into this bay thing, Zinc. It'd get long winded and draw us well off topic









It's no fault of the sellers, that's for sure. It's the bays megalomanic new idea that They know best how to get stuff sent. They alone control that. Their way. No Questions Asked. 

Anyway ..... So, I have to find what I want on Amazon ~ which I have. One out of about five sellers on there are willing to send to Eire. I'll send for my stumpy filter, next week










Regards getting a replacement bucket for that Eheim? I'm not going to find one for under the going rate. And, anyway, quite frankly? I really Do hate the bloody thing! Plastic pipes everywhere. And as for that " Lower the lever _slowly_ " stuff?!

Look; Just give me a filter I stick in the tank and get on with my life. Fluval's ~ of the correct size ~ have always ticked that box. This #2's just proven a little bit big, _for the moment_. Don't worry. Nothing'll get wasted round here 



Well ..... Except maybe that monstrosity sat in my work room ..... :censor:


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Eheim all the way. We have several and don't have any issues at all. The turtle is going to need a good filter eventually.


----------



## el Snappo (Mar 4, 2017)

" Eheim all the way. " For _You_. 

That is good. I'm glad you're happy with them. Find a replacement bucket and ye can add that one I have to ye collection.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

el Snappo said:


> " Eheim all the way. " For _You_.
> 
> That is good. I'm glad you're happy with them. Find a replacement bucket and ye can add that one I have to ye collection.


Yes, very happy with them as your Snapper will be. An internal filter(s) will just not cope.


----------



## el Snappo (Mar 4, 2017)

:notworthy: Thankyou.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

el Snappo said:


> :notworthy: Thankyou.


A pleasure. Happy to help and advise.


----------



## el Snappo (Mar 4, 2017)

:notworthy:


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

You and filters don't appear to go together from reading your posts about the Fluval.


----------



## el Snappo (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

You've also posted to say the Fluval U2 doesn't pick everything up so you were looking for a siphon. The Eheim would : victory:


----------



## el Snappo (Mar 4, 2017)

:2thumb:


----------

